

Is Yandex Mail more secure and private than Gmail? - confusedev

What do you think HN?<p>Yandex Mail + Thunderbird<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mail.yandex.com
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mozilla.org&#x2F;thunderbird&#x2F;
======
confusedev
I think we can send a message to Google and other corporations involved with
the NSA if we start using alternative providers like Yandex or otherwise.

~~~
stromeyer3
How about some kind of Snapchat-like email service

~~~
junto
I've just started an Ask HN for European alternatives:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861717)

------
rasterizer
It depends on who you prefer should read them: Obama or Putin, the CIA or the
KGB.

~~~
mtgx
I don't think that many countries have anything to fear about Russia, even if
they do spy on them. I think they have quite a bit to fear if US spies on them
and their leaders. I'd be shocked if all that spying wasn't used to blackmail
other country leaders in some way.

~~~
ScottWhigham
That's a lot of assumptions on your part that you are expecting us to buy
into/believe along with you. Russia is the 8th-10th largest GDP in the world
(depending on which list you read at what time) - they're hardly the "tiny
nation that could not intimidate anyone else" that your post makes them out to
be.

